
Startup raised $7M, to authenticate people based on their typing style - cristiantyping
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/03/this-startup-is-raising-7-million-for-a-technology-that-can-authenticate-people-based-on-their-typing-style/
======
adibalcan
congrats!

